# Distinguishing Motivational Speech from Preaching



## Afterthought (Jun 6, 2015)

How would you describe the difference between a motivational speech, which makes use of the Bible, and preaching? What characterizes one that makes it differ from the other? What is lacking or present in a motivational speech that is not in preaching?


----------



## JimmyH (Jun 6, 2015)

Joel Beeke has a book that might be useful for someone enquiring as to what is truly effective preaching ;

How to Evaluate Sermons

Table of Contents: 1. Did I preach as God's servant? 2. Did I preach to build God's church? 3. Did I preach my sermons with the precious material of Reformed experiential preaching? 4. Did I preach for the Master's reward? 5. Preach toward the finish line 6. Sermon evaluation chart

I probably do not have the requisite qualifications to answer your question, but I would think if it hasn't got Jesus Christ, and Him crucified and risen, it is lacking.


----------



## Afterthought (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks! I'll have to take a look at the book.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 8, 2015)

Listen to Joel Osteen and evaluate from there.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 8, 2015)

If you give a motivational speech you get to say what you think is best. You cook up something you think is good.

But If you preach you need to say what comes from God. You're like a waiter, not a chef. You're serving up his message, not your own.


----------



## MW (Jun 8, 2015)

Afterthought said:


> How would you describe the difference between a motivational speech, which makes use of the Bible, and preaching? What characterizes one that makes it differ from the other? What is lacking or present in a motivational speech that is not in preaching?



Preaching includes motivational factors -- "preach the Word ... reprove, rebuke, exhort." It is possible that "motivational speaking" naturally conveys ideas of "earthly" pursuits because of the associations we connect with it, and this leads us to be suspicious of it, but this is no reason why the sermon should not include motivational factors which incline towards heavenly, holy, and humbling service.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 8, 2015)

For one thing, our aim is to "preach Christ and him crucified" (and raised and exalted and fulfilled prophecy and obeyed the law and...). We need to preach Christ, not the Christian.

Put that starkly, I'm not suggesting less than since he is the Christian's Christ, there are residual expectations for the believer. But that salvation in Christ leads to gratitude-geared behavior is natural. But that flows from grace, and faith (as opposed to works of law), and the gift of Holy Spirit.

Doctrine--which is so downplayed today as something "too intellectual"--is in the chiefest respect an introduction to God, his Being and his Work. Lovers of God like hearing about him and getting to know him. And the more they know, the more they want to know; and the more they want to spend time with him and grow to be like him in ways befitting his "image bearers" (as he calls them). That they might become the sort of person he greatly delights in. This is motivation of the very best kind. Christian preachers should pursue it.

Messages that are _primarily_ motivational are almost always heavy on the law-end of things: but not so much in the way of convicting (of failure to meet God's standard); but more in the way of DO THIS. Why? Lots of times the answer is: "So God will like you more, and bless you more. And you will feel better about yourself, and be more successful." These messages preach "cause-and-effect" religion. They preach fulfillment.

For them, conviction of sin was motive to "get saved," to "become a Christian." The effort to *drive Christians back to Christ* again and again seems like too much of a re-tread. The semi-Pelagianism of revivalist evangelism becomes full blown Pelagianist sanctification. Get in by grace (mostly); stay in by works, by doing your best. Don't you want your best life now? As soon as possible? Think positive! Follow these three steps to fixing... whatever. Christians have the BEST ______ (fill in the blank).

True Christian preaching wants above all to motivate _faith._ "Stand still, and SEE the salvation of the Lord." True faith is happy to be directed into the steps of the godly. But how much sweeter to be called forward by Christ our Pioneer (Heb.6:20), having his Spirit within us to energize us. And to know that we are loved by God in spite of our weakness and affliction.

Preaching makes us rejoice in Christ; motivational speeches prompt rejoicing in OUR accomplishments. Or, they remind us how the "shiny, happy people" are making it, but despite the non-stop encouragement (you can do it! ya gotta want it! you're not listening! Yea!) we're not making the grade.


----------



## Afterthought (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you all! These are some very good points. It seems a fair, broad summary is that preaching includes motivation, but the motivation is aimed at different objects and is done towards different ends.


----------

